# Speed Gems 2



## tractorpull

Does anyone have a color code chart for Speed Gems 2 motors?
Thanks


----------



## tcian

i think blue is 16 turn


----------



## lordraptor1

i am not sure if the "colors are the same for the 2nd as it is the first series but here is the first series "color chart:


yellow (zircon) 9X2
purple (opal) 10X1
orange (topaz) 11X3
white (diamond) 12X2
pink (garnet) 13X2
light grey or silver (platinum) 13x3
black (onyx) 14X2
green (jade) 15X4
red (ruby) 16X3
blue (sapphire) 17X1
grey (quartz) 19X2

this is the color chart for the original speed gems series, not sure about the rest except for the speed gems pro amber which is a 17X2. hope this helps you.


----------



## Andy Koback

I have a 14 double and it's called a "Serpentine" in the Speed Gem Pro series. Has a black can. If you go on the Team Trinity web site, under Speed Gem machine wound motors, it'll give you the names of all the motors but I don't think they list any kind of color.


----------



## lordraptor1

i just did some checking through my stockpile of old magazines and found that the speedgems 2 series had the same color code as the original speedgems motors so reade my previous post and you will have the information you need.


----------



## tractorpull

*Color Code*

Thanks Lordrapter1
Just what I needed


----------



## CeeKay

9X1 = Yellow... I've got one in my XXT.

(old thread is old, but someone might find some value in this...)


- CK


----------



## lordraptor1

CeeKay said:


> 9X1 = Yellow... I've got one in my XXT.
> 
> (old thread is old, but someone might find some value in this...)
> 
> 
> - CK



i think so. new information to add is speed gems pro NOT color coded same, black chrome looking can P-94 hood "nitronite" is a 12t double ( or 12 x 2 if you prefer)


----------



## Taurus_X

lordraptor1 said:


> i think so. new information to add is speed gems pro NOT color coded same, black chrome looking can P-94 hood "nitronite" is a 12t double ( or 12 x 2 if you prefer)


But...this is the "Wanted To Buy/Trade" section.:wink2:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing




----------



## lordraptor1

Taurus_X said:


> But...this is the "Wanted To Buy/Trade" section.:wink2:



there is no wanted, or swap and sell on HT anymore, hankster killed it when he opted to go to panjo for the swap and sell. if you want to buy sell, and trade gear you are better off these days with FB, CL, and Ebay.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

You would probably be more successful at the sites lordraptor1 mentions, but we actually do have an entire RC swap and sell section for RC still....

RC Swap and Sell - HobbyTalk

Why it is seperated from the other RC sections is still lost on me though? (KITT had asked for some input on revising this set up awhile back. I will try to find that thread and bump it. There is also a request with VS_ADM to remove the PANJO overlay there and replace it with a non PANJO system. I will follow up with them as to the status on that restructure request.)

We also have a general collectiables for sell and swap section too!

Collectibles Swap and Sell - HobbyTalk

And an open classifieds section for members to use for other non collectibles items. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/377-general-buy-sell-trade-here/

The latter two dont require the PANJO overlay to list things. :cheers2:


----------

